# Hitting the auburn hills park tomorrow



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

As long as there's no lightning tomorrow I was going to sling some flies tomorrow in Auburn Hills. How has the fishing been there recently. I don't need honey holes just trying to figure out if I should head to Sterling Heights instead.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GT171 (Jun 21, 2013)

KK, first time posting on here but i am an avid fly fisherman. Ive fly fished for many years but really never dabbled for trout until the last two years seeing as there is a decent population. Ive tried the clinton near auburn hills and have done fairly decent on a natural rabbit strip clousers with a tan lazer dub body but havent been out on the past two weeks due to storms, work, kids ect. However, i have been on lsc and been doing well. Im looking forward to contributing to the site in the future.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

If you do go... check water temps. Trout survival is drastically reduced, when fish are released into 70 + degree water.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

I will check the water temps. If they are 70+ does anyone have a different spot I can wade fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Im sure the stream that runs close to your location may be slightly cooler

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Also does any one know of any wadeable lakes in the area? I would to get into some largemouth on the fly.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

KalvinKlein said:


> Also does any one know of any wadeable lakes in the area? I would to get into some largemouth on the fly.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Stony Creek. North Dam, no need to wade. Bad ass bass along drop offs near shore. Walley below damn, and Pike along weed beds.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive done very good wading the back waters of the Black Creek, at Metro Beach. Over where the backwaters are close to the marsh, is good wading with lots of bass and pike.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GT171 (Jun 21, 2013)

KK, went to metro beach all the way out to the point saturday am and walked the south shore fishing the cement breakwall and got 8 largemouth on a black back stabber. Whites were out there a week ago but seem to have left. Went out in front of Lottivue west of Brandenburg and got one after another (70 between two ppl) but was in a small jon boat. Caught em on clousers and a green jointed circus peanut knock off. 

Still fish to be had from shore or wading but its heating up quick..be in the channels soon in a kayak where the water is a little colder.


----------



## mrmikegap (Aug 29, 2011)

Silverexpress said:


> Stony Creek. North Dam, no need to wade. Bad ass bass along drop offs near shore. Walley below damn, and Pike along weed beds.


Are the bass, walleye, and pike north or south of the dam?


----------



## Slpatter5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well. I am glad I am not fishing for food.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you catch that blue gill in the Clinton river?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slpatter5 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a Clinton river blue gill. I had a great time catching them with a small caddis fly.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

Silverexpress said:


> Stony Creek. North Dam, no need to wade. Bad ass bass along drop offs near shore. Walley below damn, and Pike along weed beds.


Is the North dam the one on 28 miles Rd?
Is it better than the south dam? And is it better for fly fishing only, or also spinning as well?
Where do you park when you fish at the North dam?
Thanks


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Going out to the park on squirrel road tomorrow with my cousin. We are going to get in the river at the bridge in the park. Do you guys think we will have better luck waking up stream or downstream?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slpatter5 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have mostly fished around that bridge. Down stream looked pretty promising. How did you do?


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a few nibbles but nothing took the fly. I think my fly was too big? Do poppers work on the river? Also snapped my fly rod in half.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slpatter5 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a rough day. I don't know if poppers work there. I have not tried. My luck there has been minimal, but it has always been nymphs and streamers....except for the blue gill day.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I've had luck with copper Johns and princes in that area


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

I see a new orvis Clearwater in my future . I think next time ill get in at the park again but this time wade down stream.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

